# What mask? Las Vegas tourists at the Cosmopolitan act like the virus is long gone



## Robert59 (Jun 11, 2020)

“Why is he wearing a mask?”

As I walked up to a roulette table at the Cosmopolitan on Friday night, I couldn’t help but hear the young woman ask her friend about my facial covering. I knew she was talking about me because as I scanned the casino floor, I was the only non-employee wearing a mask.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mask-las-vegas-tourists-act-202048288.html


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 12, 2020)

Scary.


----------



## gennie (Jun 12, 2020)

Not smart.  Maybe a resident.  I've often thought that the people who live in Vegas don't spend much time in the real world.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2020)

As for why no masks on the people who showed up in Las Vegas ten minutes after they opened...  
Um, because they're _gamblers.  _

For the record, the dozen-ish LV residents I know never use casino pools, rarely gamble - especially not at big casinos, and avoid the LV Strip like the traffic plague it is. Unless touring out-of-towners, of course. 

My friends live there for their jobs, the climate, the gorgeous surroundings (magnificent desert, mountains, and Lake Mead), low housing prices, ethnic diversity, and blissful convenience of a 24 hour city. Restaurants closed on Sunday or Monday? I don't think so. Bars close at 2:00 am? Pffffttt. 

It's also a great place for friends to gather for a visit or mini reunion with the added benefit that you don't have to put them up in your house or arrange places for them to stay. Nearby hotels of every price range and McCarran International Airport is a breeze.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> “Why is he wearing a mask?”
> 
> As I walked up to a roulette table at the Cosmopolitan on Friday night, I couldn’t help but hear the young woman ask her friend about my facial covering. I knew she was talking about me because as I scanned the casino floor, I was the only non-employee wearing a mask.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/mask-las-vegas-tourists-act-202048288.html


The video shown in the news article you linked is truly shocking.  Not sure what these people are thinking - if they're thinking at all, that is.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2020)

The three local Native American owned casinos in this area reopened this week with several restrictions.

The casinos have approx. 4500 employees and the limited reopening is allowing them to bring back about 90% of those people so it is a big deal in this area.

_Here’s the Oneida Nation’s list of safety protocols for the current phase of their reopening._



Limit access to guests who travel from within 120 miles within New York with valid New York State issued driver’s license or non-driver ID.
All employees are required to have daily screenings, including temperature checks. Employees who handle commonly touched items with guests are required to wear gloves, including in all restaurants, at registration desks, and on the gaming floors.
Guest and employee entry and ID verification protocols that allow for contact tracing, if necessary.
Mandatory face coverings for all employees and guests, as a condition of entry, even in administrative areas.
Occupancy limits and distancing in all restaurants, lounges, and smoking areas.
Enhanced cleaning measures include new technology that alerts guests with an on-screen notification of the exact time the slot machine was last sanitized. The new Automated Game Sanitization system also notifies the casino cleaning staff when a guest finishes playing on a machine so the slot machine can be cleaned.


----------



## win231 (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know what the current weather is in Vegas, but it's around 100 here in L.A.  It gets up to 115 in Las Vegas in the summer.  Maybe it's very hot there now & wearing a mask would cause problems.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't know what the current weather is in Vegas, but it's around 100 here in L.A.  It gets up to 115 in Las Vegas in the summer.  Maybe it's very hot there now & wearing a mask would cause problems.


Not wearing a mask could possibly cause someone's death.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Not wearing a mask could possibly cause someone's death.


And fill hospital beds with people contracting the virus that are needed by patients needing other procedures for other aliments.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't know what the current weather is in Vegas, but it's around 100 here in L.A.  It gets up to 115 in Las Vegas in the summer.  Maybe it's very hot there now & wearing a mask would cause problems.


True.  But did you watch the video further down in the article?  It was taken inside the casino.  98% of the people had no masks on, and as you surely know, casinos are kept quite cool in the summertime.


----------



## win231 (Jun 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Not wearing a mask could possibly cause someone's death.


Assuming a mask protects the wearer or others.


----------



## win231 (Jun 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> And fill hospital beds with people contracting the virus that are needed by patients needing other procedures for other aliments.


Yes, that's why colonoscopies are being cancelled.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2020)

We usually go to Las Vegas about once a year....in the Fall, when the temperatures are more mild.  However, with this virus still a real threat, I doubt we will make that "pilgrimage" this year.  If the people in these huge casino's aren't taking this virus seriously, going there isn't worth the risk.  

We took a chance, a few days ago, and visited our local favorite casino, and they appeared to be following some common sense rules.  They took everyone's temperature upon entering, and there was a desk in the entrance where a casino employee was handing out masks and hand sanitizers to anyone who wanted them.  Every other slot was shut down, and the gaming tables had limited numbers of players.  There was a fairly large number of people there...mostly retirees....and virtually everyone wore their masks, and no one huddled together in any groups.  We felt comfortable in that setting, but if these sensible cautions are not followed, in the future, our visits will be Very Infrequent.   

We have resigned ourselves to trying to be cautious for at least the next year....it will be that long before this virus is under control.


----------



## win231 (Jun 12, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We usually go to Las Vegas about once a year....in the Fall, when the temperatures are more mild.  However, with this virus still a real threat, I doubt we will make that "pilgrimage" this year.  If the people in these huge casino's aren't taking this virus seriously, going there isn't worth the risk.
> 
> We took a chance, a few days ago, and visited our local favorite casino, and they appeared to be following some common sense rules.  They took everyone's temperature upon entering, and there was a desk in the entrance where a casino employee was handing out masks and hand sanitizers to anyone who wanted them.  Every other slot was shut down, and the gaming tables had limited numbers of players.  There was a fairly large number of people there...mostly retirees....and virtually everyone wore their masks, and no one huddled together in any groups.  We felt comfortable in that setting, but if these sensible cautions are not followed, in the future, our visits will be Very Infrequent.
> 
> We have resigned ourselves to trying to be cautious for at least the next year....it will be that long before this virus is under control.


Taking people's temperature is as iffy as the masks.  Someone's temperature doesn't go up until their immune system starts to mount a fight.  According to the "experts," someone is most contagious before their temperature goes up & before they start showing symptoms.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Taking people's temperature is as iffy as the masks.  Someone's temperature doesn't go up until their immune system starts to mount a fight.  According to the "experts," someone is most contagious before their temperature goes up & before they start showing symptoms.



That's Precisely Why, that during this time, it is important for Everyone who ventures into public to "assume" that they face exposure to this virus, and should take these minimal precautions.  A temperature check might stop someone who is starting to show symptoms from being allowed entry, and wearing a mask helps limit the "range" of a cough or sneeze.  

No one has any real answers for this virus....yet....and Until it is brought under control, only a Fool would take unnecessary risks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Taking people's temperature is as iffy as the masks.  Someone's temperature doesn't go up until their immune system starts to mount a fight.  According to the "experts," someone is most contagious before their temperature goes up & before they start showing symptoms.


Taking the temperature is stupid, IMO.  I never have a temperature, I range between 95 and 97 even when sick.


----------



## rgp (Jun 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Not wearing a mask could possibly cause someone's death.




 What about the tens of thousands of rioters ........ I saw no mask on that bunch ! Any concern there ?  Or is rioting in name of a street thug an exemption ?


----------



## LindaB (Jun 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> “Why is he wearing a mask?”
> 
> As I walked up to a roulette table at the Cosmopolitan on Friday night, I couldn’t help but hear the young woman ask her friend about my facial covering. I knew she was talking about me because as I scanned the casino floor, I was the only non-employee wearing a mask.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/mask-las-vegas-tourists-act-202048288.html


And all these morons will return to their home states and we will watch our numbers climb.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> What about the tens of thousands of rioters ........ I saw no mask on that bunch ! Any concern there ?  Or is rioting in name of a street thug an exemption ?


Some had masks, but very few.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> What about the tens of thousands of rioters ........ I saw no mask on that bunch ! Any concern there ?  Or is rioting in name of a street thug an exemption ?


Did I mention rioters? No I did not. The article is about the casinos. I try to keep my comments on track with the original post.


----------



## rgp (Jun 13, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Did I mention rioters? No I did not. The article is about the casinos. I try to keep my comments on track with the original post.




 I thought the article was about casinos and MASKS.....as such the use of masks is indeed noteworthy , wherever they may or may not be in use. The MASK is an integral part of the conversation.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2020)

By the way, there were not "tens of thousands of rioters," there were tens of thousands of protestors, many of whom were masked, and a small number of rioters.


----------



## rgp (Jun 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> By the way, there were not "tens of thousands of rioters," there were tens of thousands of protestors, many of whom were masked, and a small number of rioters.




 Tomato / Tomoto ...... you say protesters I say rioters .......... I saw rioters ...... throwing items at the police, and bricks through various business windows ... while carrying goods out of the stores .... ie, stealing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 13, 2020)

rgp said:


> I thought the article was about casinos and MASKS.....as such the use of masks is indeed noteworthy , wherever they may or may not be in use. The MASK is an integral part of the conversation.


So I chose not to answer about rioters and masks, my choice. No forum rule demanding a person to address each and every aspect of a comment. End of our discussion.


----------



## rgp (Jun 13, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> So I chose not to answer about rioters and masks, my choice. No forum rule demanding a person to address each and every aspect of a comment. End of our discussion.



 I never said or even hinted that you had to or needed to. You brought up masks . That opened the door to discuss masks.


----------



## Devi (Jun 13, 2020)

Hmm. But the thread title is: "What mask? Las Vegas tourists at the Cosmopolitan act like the virus is long gone"

Anyway, I have nothing to say about this topic; just thought I'd point out the above.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

This is truly horrifying. Every time I think there is a bottom limit to human stupidity, somebody comes along and lowers the bar even further.

Besides everything else that is alarming about this, it will be very hard to trace the results, as probably most of those partiers in the casinos are tourists who will then go back to their home states all over the place, and it will be next to impossible to know where all the various surges in the disease came from.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> This is truly horrifying. Every time I think there is a bottom limit to human stupidity, somebody comes along and lowers the bar even further.
> 
> Besides everything else that is alarming about this, it will be very hard to trace the results, as probably most of those partiers in the casinos are tourists who will then go back to their home states all over the place, and it will be next to impossible to know where all the various surges in the disease came from.


Exactly.


----------

